# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Other 10G Planted



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Here is the 2nd of my 3 10G's I have set up. This is my first planted tank and its still in the process of being stabalized and established. I have been trying to get BGA under controll and my plants growing for many months. But i still seem to have a little problem. I got most of the plants were i want them now so im going to let them settle in for the months to come. Also i need to work out my C02 problem. My DIY C02 doesnt seem to be consistent so i have to make a new one to make sure i have a good seal and try again. So thats the scoop on this tank so far, enjoy.

Setup:
10G Plastic
2 10w 6700K Screw in Flo. Bulbs / 10hrs a day, 12pm - 10pm
Penguin BioWheel Mini
10 Lbs Natural Gravel, Medium Grained w/ Laterite underlayment

Plants:
Water Sprite
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Ludwigia Repens

Fish:
4 White Clouds
4 Ember Tetras
2 Bridgettea Rasboras
1 Endler (Male)

- depthC

[This message was edited by depthC on Sat September 13 2003 at 06:46 PM.]


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Here is the 2nd of my 3 10G's I have set up. This is my first planted tank and its still in the process of being stabalized and established. I have been trying to get BGA under controll and my plants growing for many months. But i still seem to have a little problem. I got most of the plants were i want them now so im going to let them settle in for the months to come. Also i need to work out my C02 problem. My DIY C02 doesnt seem to be consistent so i have to make a new one to make sure i have a good seal and try again. So thats the scoop on this tank so far, enjoy.

Setup:
10G Plastic
2 10w 6700K Screw in Flo. Bulbs / 10hrs a day, 12pm - 10pm
Penguin BioWheel Mini
10 Lbs Natural Gravel, Medium Grained w/ Laterite underlayment

Plants:
Water Sprite
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Ludwigia Repens

Fish:
4 White Clouds
4 Ember Tetras
2 Bridgettea Rasboras
1 Endler (Male)

- depthC

[This message was edited by depthC on Sat September 13 2003 at 06:46 PM.]


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Suggestions Please . . .

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ride A Bike

BMX}Ride Or Die


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi
I think that your tank is nice, but wouldnt it be nicer if you put there some rocks or roots or something like that? Or some more plants- with different colour and shape of leaves... Or just wait for the plants to grow up.
How does your tank look like now, after two weeks?


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

I've learned that you need more plants to fight algae. Many people here say to plant very heavily in the beginning; this allows the plants to out-compete the algae. Wisteria works well because it is a nutrient hog. Also, for this to work the plants have to be well fertilized. If you haven't already go to the ferts forum and find out what you need. You might want to disable the biowheel in the filter- it is taking valuable CO2 out of solution. IMO you should get the plants growing well and then worry about aquascaping- without good plants it's not much of an aquascape no matter what!
Just looked at your tanka again and saw the water sprite. This is supposed to be a good plant to start with also.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Okay here is an update as requested. BGA is starting to take over as it always does.










- depthC


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

I did a water change and got rid of most of the BGA. My last Post wouldnt let me edit it, it said you cant edit until after 10 minutes when it has been a few hours.


----------



## Dr.T. (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks nice - missing something in the forground. How about some compact crypts?

Jeff (Dr.T.)
---------------------------
Tank info in profile
29 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)
65 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)


----------



## ghoster (Nov 27, 2005)

.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Hey thanks a lot for the input, i also added some crypt wendtii(green) to the foreground but its only temperary until i setup my 45g. I agree with you case the tank does not look great as do those small tanks that dont even look small at all due to the plants.

I do have a layer of laterite under the gravel but it takes a while for plants to get there roots to it. I also took out the biowheel as suggested.

I have started to do a little journal on this tank so i can actually figure out what works and what doesnt. I should of started this since day 1 but better now then never. So far ive took out the biowheel which im not sure helped or not, i dosed 2 ml of Seachem Flourish which seemed to have a great effect on my Myriophyllum aquaticum i believe it is as you can see its started to grow and the new growth looks very nice, my guess is its the flourish or its roots have reached the laterite. But it has had a horrible effect on my Ludwig, the section you see in back now is almost all gone as the bottom leaves have rotted off and the stems have become weak. Ive pulled off the tops of the healthies ones and have replanted them in hopes of them regrowing. So basically the back left corner now is empty and not as lushious as it was which wasnt much.

Here is a updated picture :
http://www.angelfire.com/alt/depthc/fish/105_0559.JPG

Since the BGA has been pretty dormant and hasnt covered much gravel. So any further suggestions? Also would you suggest me using Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil, anyone have experience with it? Im just asking as its a cheap alternative to the expensive flourite. Thanks.

- depthC


----------



## ghoster (Nov 27, 2005)

.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

No way it was over critical, thanks ton. I know its not an aquascape at ALL but im still just in the stage of trying to get good growth before i go into aquascaping to much. Thanks for the link on the BGA, i created that so long ago i didnt know that it had more replys thanks a bunch.

Ill stop fertalizing completely and my water is hard and has 7.6-7.8 pH.

Do you recommend i get a new powerfilter then say a AC model?

Also is glosso a low light plant? Ive read up on it a little and ive read it needs high light and i cant really upgrade my lighting on this tank since its some cheapo acrylic so upgrading the hood would be a pain and is out of the question for now at least. 

As for the laterite its fine you want nothing to do with it as i still havent formed an opinion on it. I might just tear down this tank and my other 10g w/flourite and move the glass to the top and this tank to the bottom and use Shultz on it. But as for my 45g ill have to check into eco-complete and read up some more. Anyways thanks again ill keep you all updated, now i gotta go read the BGA post. Thanks case youve been real helpful.

- depthC


----------



## ghoster (Nov 27, 2005)

.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Alright thanks again Case, ill check into the DIY WC since its so cheap. Also i have already spread out the water sprite and ill post the image also. As for the eco-co. im going to be hopefully ordering 2-3 bags. Then id use some in this tank and totally redo the substrate and then redo my 45g with a mix of eco and shultz if i can get ahold of both. Plus eco has the dark color that ive been looking for so its great. K well heres the pictures.










If the img doesnt work here is a link to it attached on a thread:
http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12270

- depthC


----------



## ghoster (Nov 27, 2005)

.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Well ive moved things around again and here is the tanks current state :









Ive been able to control the BGA for the most part and things are going good. But the only problem is that BGA starts and seems to stay contained to the foreground area. Why is this?

This is my hood. It seems that the foreground gets less intense light could this be the cause of the contained BGA? This is also the case with my other 10g.

I will be taking down this tank to redo it with Shultz Aquatic Plant soil in a week or so and i was thinking or doing something with the lighting if needed. Would you suggest the 2x13w kit from AH Supply? Thanks in advance.

Andrew


----------

